# Viele Egel entdeckt, was tun?



## Moderlieschenking (31. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Beim Ausräumen meines Teiches bin ich auf ziemlich viele __ Egel gestossen.
Als ich einen Teil meiner Seerosen in Kübel zwischenquartierte bin ich bisher auf ca.
10 Egel gestoßen. Da dies nur ein Bruchteil der Pflanzen war, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass
ich noch auf wesentlich mehr Egel stoßen werde.
Foto hab ich noch keines gemacht, wird aber die Tage noch nachgereicht.
Von der Farbe her würde ich auf Pferde- oder Rollegel tippen.
Was soll ich mit den Egeln machen ? 
Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit Egeln gemacht? 
In einem Buch las ich dass sie ähnlich wie die Regenwürmer, zuständig für die Auflockerung
des Teichgrundes zuständig sind.
Auf Antworten oder Tipps freut sich
Markus


----------



## danyvet (31. März 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

Hallo Markus,

ich hab auch jede Menge Egel bei mir im Teich. Sie tun nix, auch den Amphibien tun sie nix. Und sie sind elegant anzusehen, wenn sie frei schwimmen  Tun kannst eh nix gegen sie, die vermehren sich wie die sprichwörtlichen Karnickel. Leider schmecken sie den Molchis aber nicht so gut wie Regenwürmer. Ob sie gut für den Teichgrund sind, weiß icht nicht, klingt aber logisch. Auch wenn sie nix tun (sprich, sich nicht beim Menschen ansaugen), so grausts mir doch ein wenig bei der Vorstellung, sie könnten aus Versehen bei mir andocken, wenn ich den Teich reinsteige. Aber ich will eigentlich auch an den Libellenlarven nicht ankommen, daher geh ich nur mit Taucherfüßlingen rein  was auch praktisch ist, wenn man ein paar spitze Steinchens drin hat, kann man sich nix eintreten


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. März 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

Hallo Dany,
na dann bin ich ja beruhigt wenn sie den Amphibien nichts tun.
Dann haben die also keine natürlichen Fressfeinde in so einem kleinen Teich?
Aber beim zukünftigen Einsteigen in den Teich werde ich jetzt wohl auch etwas
vorsichtiger sein. Ich steig immer barfuß und in kurzer Hose hinein - vielleicht ziehe
ich mir jetzt doch Schuhe an - a bisserl graust mir auch auf so einen Egel zu steigen - 
wobei die ganzen Egel ja an den Seerosenkörben waren.
LG Markus


----------



## Limnos (31. März 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

Hi Dany, hi Markus

Wenn es Pferdeegel sein sollten (Bauchseite olivgrün) dann werden auch hin und wieder ein paar Kaulquappen dran glauben müssen. Rollegel wären dazu nicht in der Lage. Außer dem Medizinischen __ Blutegel (äußerst selten!), der oberseits ein Muster aus dunkelbraun-rot und schwärzlichgrün hat, ist keiner für den Menschen ein Problem. Und gefährlich ist auch der Medi nicht wirklich. Unangenehm ist es nur, dass aus der Wunde, die genau dreieckig ist, noch etwa eine Stunde lang Blut rauströpfelt. Soll aber eine Thromboseprophylaxe sein. Ich habe mal probehalber einen angesetzt. Er hat über eine halbe Stunde gesaugt, bevor er abfiel. Sie sollen ca. 5ccm saugen. Früher hat man sie durchgeschnitten, dann saugten sie länger, weil hinten alles rauslief und die Sätigung ausblieb. Der hintere Saugnapf ist bei Egeln nur zum Festhalten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

boah, brutale Geschichte, Wolfgang...den Egel durchgeschnitten... Menschen sind schon abartige Wesen...
Das mit dem nachbluten kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte mal einen auf Sri Lanka unter der Hose sitzen, so hab ich nicht gemerkt, dass da überhaupt was ist. Hab ihn gar nicht gespürt. Nur, als er dann abgefallen ist, hatte ich plötzlich einen riesigen Blutfleck auf der Hose. Bin voll erschrocken! 
Unser Guide hat mir dann Asche (verbrannte Zeitung) draufgetan, das hat die Blutung relativ rasch gestoppt. Mit draufdrücken war da nix, das hat immer weiter geblutet.
Dass die Hunde- oder Pferdeegel im Teich den Quappis was tun, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich denke, meine sind Hundeegel (dachte immer, das wäre dasselbe wie Pferdeegel), denn sie sind nicht oliv am Bauch sondern eher rosabraungrau. Die größten Feinde meiner Krötenquappis sind die gefräßigen Libellenlarven. Die dezimieren die Quappis auf ca. 1/3 bis sie soweit sind, dass sie auswandern


----------



## Limnos (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

Hi Dany

Pferdeegel = Haemopis sanguisuga, Rollegel = Erpobdella octoculata. Med. __ Blutegel = Hirudo medizinalis
Dass Libellenlarven Krötenkaulquappen fressen, wusste ich auch noch nicht. Fische mögen weder den Krötenlaich noch die Quappen.


LG
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

den Hundeegel hast du jetzt vergessen 

 die Libellenlarven sind richtige Krötenquappenverschlinger. Ich hab mal einer einzigen dabei zugesehen, wie sie innerhalb 10 min. 2 Quappis verspeist hat, auf einer Strecke von ca. 30cm. Und einmal sah ich sogar eine schei...en, da kam eine ca. 2cm lange schwarze "Wurst" raus. Hab sogar ein Foto davon 

edit: die Libellenlarven sind offensichtlich die einzigen, denen die Krötenquappen schmecken und für die sie auch nicht giftig zu sein scheinen. Wie du richtig sagst, fressen die Fische sie auch nicht. Auch die __ Molche verschmähen sie, wobei ich einmal eine Jungmolchin sah, die mal eine versuchte, aber gleich wieder ausspuckte. Zum Glück, weil auch Quappis schon bufotininhältig sind.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

Hi Dany,

kommt auch ganz auf die Fische an ob sie was gegen den "Krötengeschmack" haben oder nicht . Polypteriden jedenfalls :hai fressen Krötenquappen (Aale auch)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*

Hi Dany

@ den Hundeegel hast du jetzt vergessen 

Hunde- und Rollegel ist das selbe Tier. Aber es gibt in  Mitteleuropa noch __ Enten-, __ Schildkröten-, Kleiner und Großer __ Schnecken-, Gesäumter und zweiäugiger Plattegel und den Fischegel, dann noch einige aus dem Meerwasser.

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## blue2947 (22. Sep. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> *AW: Viele  Egel entdeckt, was tun?*
> 
> Hi Dany,
> 
> ...



Guten Tag alle
Habe vor ein paar Tagen und dann gestern nochmal einen Fischegel ¿ (Ironie) in meinem Weiher entdeckt. Jetzt kann ich mir auch vostellen, warum die Goldies und Shubis immer weniger werden. Angeblich sollen die Egel an den Fischen saugen.
Was kann ich gegen diese "__ Würmer" tun.

Danke für die Beratung und freundliche Grüsse

Bea


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bea, ich glaube, das ist überhaupt kein Fischegel sondern eine Waffenfliegenlarve. Guck mal in diesem Thema die Beiträge 14 und 15 an und dann  vergleiche noch einmal.


----------



## blue2947 (22. Sep. 2015)

Danke Christine, aber die Larve der Waffenfliege ist viel kleiner ...

 

Das Foto von heute Morgen war ein Ausschnitt ...


----------



## Limnos (23. Sep. 2015)

Hi Bea

Also das sieht mir nicht nach __ Egel aus. Ich würde es eher für eine Wasserkäferlarve halten. Für den Fischschwund muss etwas anderes verantwortlich sein. __ Reiher? Fischegel saugen an Fischen so wie Mücken an uns. Aber das bringt sie nicht um. Schlimmstenfalls könnte sich die Saugstelle infizieren, z.B. verpilzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2015)

blue2947 schrieb:


> aber die Larve der Waffenfliege ist viel kleiner ...


Ich glaube, da verwechselt Du etwas. Die Larven werden 3 bis 4 cm lang (und sind größer als Fischegel).

Hier ist ein schönes Video - im Vergleich zu den __ Wasserlinsen kann man die Größe gut erkennen:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ys_larvae.ogv/Stratiomys_larvae.ogv.480p.webm


----------



## blue2947 (23. Sep. 2015)

Christine und Limnos:

   Herzlichen Dank für das Video und die Erklärungen. Langsam sinkt das Adrenalin wieder ...


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Sep. 2015)

Super Beitrag!
heute habe ich wieder viel gelernt.
Als ich mein Tümpelchen ausgeräumt hatte und auch später in den Kübeln s. Profilbild, waren auch jede Menge __ Egel.
Ich glaube es sind Rollegel. 
Habe sie alle wieder in den Kleinen Fertigteich gesetzt. Mit den Spitzschlammschnecken, die sich in dem runden Kübel schön vermehrt haben. 

Grüße


----------

